# Was tut der da...



## Flachtyp (4. April 2014)

Hi

Also mir ist da schon seit längerem ein Typ aufgefallen der anscheinend immer am neutralen Auktionator sitzt. Er ist meistens beim 3 Auktionator in BB(ja es gibt DREI ;-)), "Auktionator Kresky" und sitzt immer in der Ecke ganz hinten. Ich DENKE mal er sitzt da um nicht gesehen zu werden. Auch hat er immer Namen mit Sonderzeichen wie zB æ oder ähnliches. Er treibt sich auch anscheinend nur auf recht vollen Servern rum, halt dann immer mit etwas anderem Namen. 

Hier mal ein Bild wo er immer sitzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Name dürfte nich entzifferbar sein und den Server sag ich hier auch mal nicht.

Wurde von Euch schonmal einer in letzter Zeit von dem "beklaut"? Vorsichtig sollte man ja eh immer sein wenn man tauscht.


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2014)

das ist ein asiatischer auktionsbot - viele nutzen das auktionshaus um sachen zwischen den fraktionen zu transferieren für geringe summen und der bot scannt regelmässig das auktionshaus danach und kauft es weg bevor man es selbst machen kann


----------



## Flachtyp (4. April 2014)

Das habe ich ja auch schon in Betracht gezogen, aber bevor man tauscht checked man doch sowas erstmal ab, oder ?

Außerdem nutzt der dann doch verbotene Software. Den muss man doch dann sofort melden, oder ?


----------



## Fremder123 (4. April 2014)

Du kannst ihn melden, klar. Allerdings eben auf Verdacht, Beweise hast Du ja keine.


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2014)

Ich würde ihn melden.


----------



## Tikume (4. April 2014)

IM ZAM ?


----------



## Darshol (4. April 2014)

Ihe würdet einen "melden" der housing betreibt? ^^
Also ehrlich,den armen Camper noch denunzieren. tztztz


----------



## Flachtyp (4. April 2014)

Deswegen fragte ich ja ob hier einem durch sohnen Typ was weggekauft wurde. Wenn er dort wirklich nur "rumsitzt"(was ich nicht glaube) kann man ihm das ja nicht vorwerfen. ;-).


----------



## Kayhlan (4. April 2014)

Hatte so ne Diskussion letztens schon und soweit ich weiß verstoßen die Dinger nicht gegen die AGBs, sonst wäre schließlich auch Auctioneer verboten oder?


----------



## Flachtyp (4. April 2014)

Verboten oder nicht, passt halt auf. In Winterquell beim Auktionator steht auch fast rund um die Uhr einer rum....hatte ich vergessen zu sagen ;-).

Kann man den auctioneer so einstellen, daß wenn ein item unter einem bestimmten Preis eingestellt wird dieses AUTOMATISCH gekauft wird ???


----------



## Rabaz (4. April 2014)

Vermutlich beobachtet er dich und fragt sich was du für ein Vogel bist, dass du anscheinend ständig im neutralen ah stehst, macht einen screenshot und meldet dich.


----------



## Flachtyp (4. April 2014)

Ja, das macht wirklich Sinn. (Oo) 

Ich HABE ihn ja nicht gemeldet. Ich kann ja niemanden melden nur weil er rumsteht. Ich sage ja nur "passt auf".

BTW
Wenn ICH jemanden beobachte sieht mich niemand. Das ist halt der Unterschied ;-).


----------



## Saji (4. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Kann man den auctioneer so einstellen, daß wenn ein item unter einem bestimmten Preis eingestellt wird dieses AUTOMATISCH gekauft wird ???



Nein, kann man nicht. Die API lässt in solchen Fällen nur Aktionen zu die auch vom Spieler getätigt wurden, heiß ein Addon das über die API läuft kann nicht selbstständig den Kaufen-Button anklicken. Externe Bots können das System jedoch ihrerseits wieder ad absurdum führen.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> das ist ein asiatischer auktionsbot - viele nutzen das auktionshaus um sachen zwischen den fraktionen zu transferieren für geringe summen und der bot scannt regelmässig das auktionshaus danach und kauft es weg bevor man es selbst machen kann


Sagst du das, weil du es weist oder es vermutest?
Und warum ausgerechnet asiatisch? Nur weil es einen gängigen Namen wie "Chinafarmer" dafür gibt? 


ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn melden.


Nur weil er da rumsteht? 
Es könnte auch folgendes Szenario sein. Ein Spieler, zwei Accounts, zwei Monitore. Bei einem wird gespielt, beim zweiten wird immer das AH im Auge behalten. Klar macht es vielleicht jemand, der versucht Schnäppchen zu machen. Aber keiner kann mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass es sich dabei um einen Bot handelt. Und verboten ist das ja nicht. Beim Spielen/grinden von Mobs ist das leicht heraus zu finden, aber nicht wenn "jemand" am/im AH steht. Es gibt erwiesener Maßen Spieler die WoW nur (noch)wegen dem Auktionshaus spielen.


----------



## Annovella (4. April 2014)

Auctioneer etc. ist erlaubt, aber ein Bot, der automatisch Dinge aus dem AH kauft nicht.
Melde ihn einfach, wenn er nichts getan hat, wird er auch nicht bestraft - und wenn doch, verdient er seine gerechte Strafe.


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nur weil er da rumsteht?




Wenn er da verdächtig - ewig rumsteht und die Masche bekannt ist, klar, sofort. Wenn er kein Bot ist, passiert auch nichts, hat er nichts zu befürchten, kann es ihm egal sein.


----------



## Flachtyp (5. April 2014)

Er ist wohl kein Asiate ^^. Ein Freund hat gerade mit ihm gesprochen und er war nicht gerade sehr freundlich, sagte er solle ihm nicht auf den Keks gehen usw. Er würde am Tag 3-4 TCG-mounts "kaufen" und wäre sowieso schneller als alle anderen.

Und er hat wohl mindestens 4 Accs. 3 Chars von verschiedenen Servern haben quasi auf die gleichen Aussagen reagiert. Wir glauben daß er mit dem 4(oder 5) Acc dann simultan spielt. Sonst wäre es wohl zu langweilig ^^.

Ich sage Euch nun mal die Server auf denen Ihr besonders aufpassen solltet. Immer vorm Tauschen mit"wer" abchecken wer in dem Gebiet ist. Wenn da n Lvl-1-er mit nem seltsamen Namen ist ist Vorsicht geboten.

Ich nenne keine Namen, ich sage nur wo wir sie gesehen haben.

Blackmoore - bisher nur 1 Char gesehn(B
Frostwolf - 2 Chars (BB und WQ, der in WQ ist KEIN 1er !!!)

Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal auf anderen Servern nachsehen und diese Liste aktualisieren.


----------



## ichigoleader (5. April 2014)

Mich würd interessieren wie es auf Blackhand aussieht, muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal abchecken.
Und vllt mal selber das neutrale AH "abscannen"^^, aber so fies ist man dann doch nicht.


----------



## Flachtyp (5. April 2014)

Blackhand scheint im Moment relativ sicher zu sein, aber trotzdem immer erst Tanaris, Winterquell und Schlingendorntal mit "wer" gucken, und zwar am besten mit BEIDEN Fraktionen ;-).

EDIT:

Interessant, beide Chars auf Frostwolf wurden getötet. Das ist nun schon über 30 min her. Sie beleben sich nicht wieder, gehen aber auch nicht off Oo.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ich sage Euch nun mal die Server auf denen Ihr besonders aufpassen solltet. Immer vorm Tauschen mit"wer" abchecken wer in dem Gebiet ist. Wenn da n Lvl-1-er mit nem seltsamen Namen ist ist Vorsicht geboten.
> 
> Blackmoore - bisher nur 1 Char gesehn(B
> Frostwolf - 2 Chars (BB und WQ, der in WQ ist KEIN 1er !!!)
> ...


Im Prinzip hast du das auf jeden Server, also brauchst du dir die Mühe nicht machen. Ausserdem bist du nicht den ganzen Tag online. Nur weil mal um 19.00Uhr keiner da ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es keine gibt.


> Ich nenne keine Namen, ich sage nur wo wir sie gesehen haben.


Das darfst du auch gar nicht. Auf der offiziellen Seite kann das sogar im Wiederholungsfall eine Forensperre nach sich ziehen. Und Namensnennungen werden hier auf Buffed in jedem Fall gelöscht.


----------



## Flachtyp (5. April 2014)

Das hast du NICHT auf jedem Server. Sonst wäre es ja nichts besonderes. Und seit den ca 2 Jahren in denen ich schon auf sowas achte, gab es erst 1 einzigen, der auf die Idee gekommen ist sich von nem Twink auf nen PvE-Server einladen zu lassen, so daß man ihn gar nicht mehr sehen und auch nicht töten kann. Aber selbst die kann man ja mit "wer" anzeigen lassen. Wie gesagt ich habe auch mehrere Accs und kann alle Auktionatoren auf einmal beobachten.

Und ich WEIS daß man keine Namen nennen darf und finde das auch richtig so.

Übrigens, WENN wir mal annehmen er benutzt kein verbotenes Programm dafür, DANN bräuchte er sohne Art "Späher" der sehen kann wann irgendwo Leute tauschen könnten. Denn er kann nicht den ganzen Tag manuell immer das AH abchecken. Bis jetzt habe ich aber auf keinem Server so einen Späher gefunden was wohl doch auf ein Programm hindeutet.


----------



## madmurdock (5. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Übrigens, WENN wir mal annehmen er benutzt kein verbotenes Programm dafür, DANN bräuchte er sohne Art "Späher" der sehen kann wann irgendwo Leute tauschen könnten. Denn er kann nicht den ganzen Tag manuell immer das AH abchecken. Bis jetzt habe ich aber auf keinem Server so einen Späher gefunden was wohl doch auf ein Programm hindeutet.



Es ist gerade zu naiv zu glauben, er würde wirklich die ganze Zeit auf den Moni starren. Auch wenn es technisch betrachtet kein Diebstahl ist, kann man diese Vorgehensweise moralisch so auslegen. Naja, ich finde solche Spieler braucht weder die WoW - Welt als auch noch die normale und ich würde sie zumindest aus WoW permbannen (durch IP und Rechnungs/Acc Rückverfolgung sollten alle Accs erwischt werden). Aber naja, x 13 Euro im Monat? Welches Unternehmen will da schon moralisch sein?


----------



## Flachtyp (5. April 2014)

Es geht mir nicht um Moral. Moralisch kann man dagegen nichts tun. Genau genommen kauft er nur Auktionen. Ich will nur nicht daß jemand sich da durch Programme einen Vorteil verschafft und dafür NICHT zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird.

Ich will nur daß er damit aufhört.


----------



## Rabaz (5. April 2014)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Es ist gerade zu naiv zu glauben, er würde wirklich die ganze Zeit auf den Moni starren. Auch wenn es technisch betrachtet kein Diebstahl ist, kann man diese Vorgehensweise moralisch so auslegen. Naja, ich finde solche Spieler braucht weder die WoW - Welt als auch noch die normale und ich würde sie zumindest aus WoW permbannen (durch IP und Rechnungs/Acc Rückverfolgung sollten alle Accs erwischt werden). Aber naja, x 13 Euro im Monat? Welches Unternehmen will da schon moralisch sein?




An der Stelle habe ich so meine Schwierigkeiten. Die *zulässigen* addons machen doch nix anderes als der bot, nämlich Mitspieler möglichst effektiv ausnehmen. Gerade rund ums AH gibt es "korrekte" addons wo man um dieses Ziel zu erreichen ebenfalls nicht viel auf den Monitor starren muss und die so Leistungsfähig sind, dass es in meinen Augen ans asoziale grenzt. Wer mal ohne solche addons versucht hat, z.B. ins Glyphengeschäft einzusteigen, weiß was ich meine. 

Ich sehe da kaum Unterschiede zu bots, zumindest im Hinblick auf die Ziele die man damit verfolgt. Genau letzteres entscheidet für mich über Moral, aber ganz sicher nicht die Schnittstelle, über die eine software in eine andere software eingreift.


----------



## Flachtyp (6. April 2014)

Ok, zu den addons die riesige AH-Angebote automatisch durchkämmen kann man seine eigene Meinung haben. Das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.

Hier geht es aber ja nur um die neutralen AHs und deren Angebot ist auf den meisten Servern recht überschaubar. Hier geht es nur darum wer schneller ist.


----------



## zampata (6. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Die API lässt in solchen Fällen nur Aktionen zu die auch vom Spieler getätigt wurden, heiß ein Addon das über die API läuft kann nicht selbstständig den Kaufen-Button anklicken.


So wirklich sicher bin ich mir nicht, ich meine aber dass man über die ingame API Aktionen selbstständig erstellen kann. Ich meine dass der TradeSkillMaster dies tut.
Der Spieler könnte eventuell auch nur Sachen reinstellen, es weiß ja keiner ob er eher Käufer oder Verkäufer ist. In beiden Fällen müsste er aber mal zum Briefkasten laufen,
sei es zum Abheben des Goldes oder zum Abheben der gekaufte Sachen.
Vielleicht Scannt er auch nur... Wer weiß.

Rein Theoretisch müsste man aber auch über die WEB API (WoW Connect) auf das Aktionshaus zugreifen, dabei muss der Spieler aber ausgeloggt sein.
Okay das neutrale AH geht damit wohl nicht.




Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ich sage Euch nun mal die Server auf denen Ihr besonders aufpassen solltet. Immer vorm Tauschen mit"wer" abchecken wer in dem Gebiet ist. Wenn da n Lvl-1-er mit nem seltsamen Namen ist ist Vorsicht geboten.


Das sollte man immer machen unabhänig ob dort ein Level 1er oder Level 90er rumhängt.Stell dich mal als 90er vors AH und warte, nach einiger Zeit stehen weitere ebenfalls am AH und lauern wie die Geier dass du etwas rein stellst ;-) Ich bin es nicht und ich hab seit WotLK nichts mehr über dieses AH transferiert aber lustig wars damals schon ^^
Die Horde Gieriger zu beobachten wie sie einfach warten bis man etwas macht. 



madmurdock schrieb:


> Auch wenn es technisch betrachtet kein Diebstahl ist, kann man diese Vorgehensweise moralisch so auslegen. Naja, ich finde solche Spieler braucht weder die WoW - Welt als auch noch die normale und ich würde sie zumindest aus WoW permbannen (durch IP und Rechnungs/Acc Rückverfolgung sollten alle Accs erwischt werden)


naja.... Deine Meinung ist dein gutes Recht aber eine Moralpolizei braucht ebenfalls kein Mensch, das hatten wir schon mal. Nannte sich damals Ketzerverfolgung. Wiederhohlte sich dann ein paar mal und endete in der Stasi.




Rabaz schrieb:


> Die *zulässigen* addons machen doch nix anderes als der bot, nämlich Mitspieler möglichst effektiv ausnehmen.


Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Ein Addon handelt nicht selbstständig. Der Mensch muss zum Auktionator laufen und dann die "Click Events" liefern damit das Addon kauft. Fürs Verkaufen sind keine Eingriffe nötig.
Ein Bot handelt selbstständig, ohne dass der Mensch involviert sein muss. Insofern ermöglichen Addons nur schneller zu sein als andere.
Das gibts übrigens auch an der Börse, nennt sich Hochfrequenzhandel.
Doch zurück zum Spiel. Der "schnellere" Spieler macht mehr Umsatz da er seine Produkte günstiger anbieten kann. Ob er auch mehr Gewinn macht, ist eine andere Frage.
Durch die niedrigeren Preise werden Käufer schon mal nicht ausgenommen sondern sogar geschützt. Die, die geschadet werden sind die, die ebenfalls Produkte verkaufen wollen.
Die Nachfrage ändert sich durch solche Addons nicht wirklich, das Angebot schon. Also verschiebt sich das ganze von den Verkäufern zu den Käufern. WoW ist ein Überflussmarkt in dem es eigentlich mehr Produkte als Käufer gibt.



Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ok, zu den addons die riesige AH-Angebote automatisch durchkämmen kann man seine eigene Meinung haben. Das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Hier geht es aber ja nur um die neutralen AHs und deren Angebot ist auf den meisten Servern recht überschaubar. Hier geht es nur darum wer schneller ist.


Ja gut stimmt. aber schneller kann auch ein Spieler ohne Addon sein, ist halt Glücksabhänig. Das Import Export Geschäft ist halt riskant, bietet dafür aber höhere Rendite.
Wenn man als Spieler nicht mit dem AH spielen will sondern einfach nur Gold von Horde nach Allianz oder umgekehrt schaufeln möchte bieten sich Haustiere eher an. Die sind ja Accountgebunden.


----------



## Flachtyp (7. April 2014)

Offensichtlich ein Langschläfer ^^. Er(äh bzw sie) war heute morgen erst recht spät on. Warscheinlich jemand der gerade Ferien hat.

Er hat aber den in WQ durch nen 90er umgetauscht(warum auch immer). 

Also wieder auf besagten Servern AUFPASSEN und gegebenenfalls MELDEN.


----------



## Ryiojin (8. April 2014)

naja, mir sind solche Typen eig. egal... Hab mein " Lehrgeld" schon bezahlt xD
wenn ich etwas übers offene AH switchen will mach ich das zu solch gepfefferten Preisen daß wenn der da zuschlägt, ich soviel Gewinn dran hab daß es mir schon egal ist ob ichs dann auf der anderen Fraktionseite habe oder nicht....
Alles eine Sache der " Ausdauer" bzw wieviel Gold man jeweils auf den Chars besitzt... wenn einer meint z.b. 10 Chaoskugeln für 3k Gold kaufen zu wollen- bitte mir solls recht sein 

stellts einfach zu teuer rein, dann wirds auch nicht weggekauft. Das einzige Manko dabei sind nur die AH Gebühren.... Blizz nimmt sich schon ein schönes Stück vom Kuchen zurück	o.O


----------



## madmurdock (9. April 2014)

Ryiojin schrieb:


> naja, mir sind solche Typen eig. egal... Hab mein " Lehrgeld" schon bezahlt xD
> wenn ich etwas übers offene AH switchen will mach ich das zu solch gepfefferten Preisen daß wenn der da zuschlägt, ich soviel Gewinn dran hab daß es mir schon egal ist ob ichs dann auf der anderen Fraktionseite habe oder nicht....
> Alles eine Sache der " Ausdauer" bzw wieviel Gold man jeweils auf den Chars besitzt... wenn einer meint z.b. 10 Chaoskugeln für 3k Gold kaufen zu wollen- bitte mir solls recht sein
> 
> stellts einfach zu teuer rein, dann wirds auch nicht weggekauft. Das einzige Manko dabei sind nur die AH Gebühren.... Blizz nimmt sich schon ein schönes Stück vom Kuchen zurück	o.O



Du weißt aber schon, dass die neutralen AH Gebühren ziemlich hoch sind und du 15 (oder 25, ka genau) % ins Datennirvana ballerst? Kann man mittlerweile eigentlich accintern AH Handel betreiben, oder muss man immer noch nen Kollegen für so was nerven?


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2014)

Glorifizierung von Botting entfernt.


----------



## Flachtyp (10. April 2014)

Das mit den hohen Preisen ist eigentlich kaum eine Lösung finde ich. Gerade für die Leute die viele Stacks u ä tauschen. Die Gebühren von ca 12 % leppern sich dann nämlich ganz schön

Wirklich ärgerlich ist das snipen aber gerade bei teuren Einzelgegendtänden. Wenn ich zB ein TCG-mount für sagen wir 20 k tauschen will, garantiere ich Dir daß der Dir das wegkauft. Der kann sicherlich genau einstellen WOFÜR er WIEVIEL zahlen möchte. Und 20 k sind für jedes handelbare TCG-mount ein gutes Geschäft ;-).


----------



## Bluescreen07 (10. April 2014)

Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Wenn er WoW als Wirtschaftsimulation spielen will bitte schön!


----------



## Dagonzo (10. April 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. Und das sind nicht gerade wenige, die das tun. Deswegen gab es zu BC-Zeiten schon das Problem, dass man an die damalige Goldgrenze von ca. 214.000 Gold gestoßen ist. Das wäre dem normalen Spieler eher nicht passiert. Wenn jemand Spaß daran hat 12 Stunden am Tag im AH zu verbringen, dann soll er doch.
Durch die Serverzusammenlegungen ist das jetzt auch durchaus wieder aufgeflammt, da jetzt über das neutrale AH auch wieder deutlich mehr Transaktionen durchgeführt werden, wenn aus vier Servern einer gemacht wird.


----------



## Flachtyp (10. April 2014)

Ja im grunde ist das ja auch ok. Es geht aber hier einzig und allein darum, daß er schneller ist als alle anderen weil er ein PROGRAMM dafür benutzt. Und sowas ist SICHERLICH nicht erlaubt und auch unfair den anderen gegenüber.

Denn er steht eben NICHT den ganzen Tag da rum und wartet bis welche tauschen(weil er keinen "Späher" hat), sonder muss etwas haben was PERMANENT sucht und gegebenenfalls sofort kauft. Habt ihr Euch das hier überhaupt durchgelesen ?


----------



## ZAM (10. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Habt ihr Euch das hier überhaupt durchgelesen ?



Ja, darum würde ich ihn melden, wie geschrieben. ^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ja im grunde ist das ja auch ok. Es geht aber hier einzig und allein darum, daß er schneller ist als alle anderen weil er ein PROGRAMM dafür benutzt. Und sowas ist SICHERLICH nicht erlaubt und auch unfair den anderen gegenüber.



Sniperprogramme sind in Deutschland legal, das mußte ebay schon im Reallife lernen.


----------



## Flachtyp (11. April 2014)

Ähm...in Deutschland ja, aber nicht in wow. Das ist der Punkt.


----------



## zampata (11. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ähm...in Deutschland ja, aber nicht in wow. Das ist der Punkt.



Genau.. Die WOW Eula kann Dinge ausschließen die sonst erlaubt sind. Sie wird aber selbst durch die deutschen Gesetzte eingeschränkt.
Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten, dass ein Sniper Programm welches eine Webseite oder Web Api von Blizzard erlaubt wäre,
ein inGame Bot aber nicht. Ein Sniper Addon, dass die LUA Api nutz wäre vermutlich wieder erlaubt.
Einfach aus dem Grund weil das Unternehmen (Blizzard) stellt absichtlich eine Schnittstelle bereit
und im anderen Fall tun sie das eben nicht.

Aber zurück zum Thema. Du kannst ihn natürlich melden, es ist ja auch nicht dein Job den Beweis zu erbringen sondern der von Blizzard.
Ich denke trotzdem nicht, dass es was bringt.. Warum? Weil ich immer noch nicht überzeugt bin dass er zwangsweise einen Bot verwendet.



> ), sonder muss etwas haben was PERMANENT sucht und gegebenenfalls sofort kauft. Habt ihr Euch das hier überhaupt durchgelesen ?


JA. Ich hab aber nicht den Eindruck als hättest du das hier durchgelesen ;-)
Wie ich bereits zuvor sagte kann ich mir immer noch vorstellen, dass diese Arbeit inGame erledigt werden KÖNNTE.

Mein Gedanke: 
Addon scannt dauernd das AH und blinkt / piepst wenn was drin ist. So KÖNNTE der Nutzer Wow zwar minimiert haben aber im Bedarfsfall schnell eingreifen.
Nun, mein Gedanke beruht nur auf eine Annahme; ich habe auch kein Prof of Concept. Ist aber auch nicht mein Job einen zu liefern ;-)


----------



## madmurdock (11. April 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema. Du kannst ihn natürlich melden, es ist ja auch nicht dein Job den Beweis zu erbringen sondern der von Blizzard.
> Ich denke trotzdem nicht, dass es was bringt.. Warum? Weil ich immer noch nicht überzeugt bin dass er zwangsweise einen Bot verwendet.



Vielleicht nicht direkt das, aber ein Tool, was einfach Chars per /who in den neutralen AH Gebieten abscannt, lässt sich ja auch auf einem Gästeaccount betreiben, so dass einen ein Bann kaum kümmert. Schaut ein Spieler rein, der nicht Lvl 50 bis 58 ist, erhält der AH Sniper eine Nachricht auf seinem PC und kann aktiv werden. Es gibt hier sicherlich noch sehr viele andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## zampata (11. April 2014)

so was geht aber definitiv als Addon, also kein Bot osä.
Das WoW Census Plus Addon hatte auch so was ähnliches, das hat regelmässig alle Zoonen gescannt


----------



## Flachtyp (12. April 2014)

Naja, wenn es "piept" um dem User bescheid zu geben ist es eigentlich schon zu spät, selbst wenn die Tauscher relativ langsam wären und es vielleicht 2 Sekunden lang drin wäre. 
Mann muss dafür permanent scannen und in einem Sekundenbruchteil kaufen sobald was drin ist.


"Schaut ein Spieler rein, der nicht Lvl 50 bis 58 ist"....das ist viel zu häufig der Fall um permanent das AH im Auge zu behalten. Sinn würde das machen wenn er DANN genauer gucken würde wenn sie zum Auktionator gehen und er DANN SELBST aufpasst. 

Das kann so aber nicht sein, da er wie gesagt keine "Späher" hat. Er ist quasi immer "blind". Und dann kann die Methode mMn nur vollautomatisch funktionieren.

Wie auch immer, ich werde die Leute von den betreffenen Servern warnen und ihnen raten den zu melden WENN ihnen was weggekauft wird. Habe mittlerweile schon 4 "Opfer" gesprochen die alle sagten er wäre sehr schnell gewesen.

Leider wird wohl wie so oft eh nichts passieren :-(.


----------



## KilJael (12. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ja im grunde ist das ja auch ok. Es geht aber hier einzig und allein darum, daß er schneller ist als alle anderen weil er ein PROGRAMM dafür benutzt. Und sowas ist SICHERLICH nicht erlaubt und auch unfair den anderen gegenüber.
> 
> Denn er steht eben NICHT den ganzen Tag da rum und wartet bis welche tauschen(weil er keinen "Späher" hat), sonder muss etwas haben was PERMANENT sucht und gegebenenfalls sofort kauft. Habt ihr Euch das hier überhaupt durchgelesen ?



Mal so am Rande, woher willst du das eigentlich wissen? Im normalen AH stehen auch Leute 24/7 rum und handeln, ist das jetzt im neutralen AH (was seid Serverzusammenlegung wieder floriert), nicht erlaubt? Ich meine wenn der Typ NICHTs, aber auch rein GARNICHTS verbotenes tut, dann denunzierst du gerade jemanden einfach auf Verdacht und ja, das tust du wirklich den du sagst ja schon mit einer solchen Gewissheit das er nen Programm nutzt, das man fast denken könnte er hat es dir gesagt oder du wärst es selber.


----------



## zampata (12. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Leider wird wohl wie so oft eh nichts passieren :-(.



Ich hab mal folgendes gelesen


> 1 Install Auctioneer Advanced.
> 2 Go to the Searchers Tab and select the "Snatch" searcher. Add an Item by clicking on a chat link or drag&drop it into the box. Type in a maximum price you are willing to pay for your item.
> 3 Now return to the front tab and to a full scan of the auction house.
> 4 Go back to the snatch-searcher and hit "search" if anything at or beyond your selected maximum price is in the auction house at the moment it will be displayed.
> 5 Hold ctrl+alt+shift and click the "Purchase" button queing up every search result to buy



würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Spieler einfach ein zweites Addon geschrieben hat, dass Zeitbasiert 
/click NameDesButtons
ausführt

und schon läuft alles ganz ohne bots / exploits



Wundert mich nicht, wenn nichts basiert. Blizzard dürfte sagen "selber schuld, das AH ist für den Handel mit Mitspielern und kein Postservice und kein Horde-Allianz Transfer Service".
Außerdem dürften sie selbst sehr gut wissen was machbar ist und was nicht, und wenn sie der Meinung sind dass es kein Bot beweis ist (da möglich)... Dein Pech






KilJael schrieb:


> dann denunzierst du gerade jemanden einfach auf Verdacht und ja, das tust du wirklich den du sagst ja schon mit einer solchen Gewissheit das er nen Programm nutzt, das man fast denken könnte er hat es dir gesagt oder du wärst es selber.


Da ist was dran. Dazu passend die Aussage auf der ersten Seite "Habt ihr Euch das hier überhaupt durchgelesen ?"
Manchmal haben Leute einfach eine festgelegte Meinung die sie nur mit lächerlichen Indizien verteidigen und nichts anderes akzeptieren


----------



## madmurdock (12. April 2014)

KilJael schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande, woher willst du das eigentlich wissen? Im normalen AH stehen auch Leute 24/7 rum und handeln, ist das jetzt im neutralen AH (was seid Serverzusammenlegung wieder floriert), nicht erlaubt? Ich meine wenn der Typ NICHTs, aber auch rein GARNICHTS verbotenes tut, dann denunzierst du gerade jemanden einfach auf Verdacht und ja, das tust du wirklich den du sagst ja schon mit einer solchen Gewissheit das er nen Programm nutzt, das man fast denken könnte er hat es dir gesagt oder du wärst es selber.



Wen kümmert's ob der Typ n Prog hat oder nicht? Er zockt (legal?) Leute ab bzw nutzt ihre Unwissenheit. Wieso sollte man nicht vor dem warnen? Dass er es war, der die Sachen für 1 Kupfer rausgekauft hat, steht ja ausser Frage. Ob er ein Ban kriegt oder nicht ist ja Blizzards Sache.



Flachtyp schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es "piept" um dem User bescheid zu geben ist es eigentlich schon zu spät, selbst wenn die Tauscher relativ langsam wären und es vielleicht 2 Sekunden lang drin wäre.
> Mann muss dafür permanent scannen und in einem Sekundenbruchteil kaufen sobald was drin ist.
> 
> 
> "Schaut ein Spieler rein, der nicht Lvl 50 bis 58 ist"....das ist viel zu häufig der Fall um permanent das AH im Auge zu behalten. Sinn würde das machen wenn er DANN genauer gucken würde wenn sie zum Auktionator gehen und er DANN SELBST aufpasst.



Der Char muss ja erst mal einloggen und zum AH hinlaufen. Selbst wenn er den CHar vorher dort geparkt hat, dauert das einloggen ein paar Secs und dann noch mal das Item ins AH packen etc auch wieder. Wenn der Typ wirklich die ganze Zeit vorm Rechner ist, ist denke ich genug Zeit. Aber wie oben gesagt, ich gehe eh davon aus, dass er ein Prog nutzt.


----------



## Flachtyp (12. April 2014)

Naja, MEIN Pech ist das sicherlich nicht, denn MIR hat er nichts weggekauft und wird er auch nie. Wie ich sehe gehen da die Meinungen auseinander, danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## zampata (12. April 2014)

Für mich klang die Aussage nach einem "wieso reagiert Blizzard nicht endlich auf meine Beschwerde, wieso rennt der immer noch rum". Sorry wenn ich dich falsch verstanden hatte.


----------



## KilJael (12. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Naja, MEIN Pech ist das sicherlich nicht, denn MIR hat er nichts weggekauft und wird er auch nie. Wie ich sehe gehen da die Meinungen auseinander, danke für Eure Antworten.



Naja, du hast von Anfang an die Meinung vertreten das er nen Bot nutzt, was da muss ich dir zustimmen, asozial gegenüber den anderen Spielern wäre und auch den Grund dafür darstellt das dir einige Leute gesagt haben du sollst ihn einfach reporten. Das einzige was halt fehlt ist ne Art Beweis, wodurch dein Festhalten am Standpunkt er würde nen Bot nutzen ohne das du nen Beweis hast schlicht weg eine haltlose Behauptung ist.
Und dann meintest du noch, er hätte nem Freund von dir geantwortet das er nach TCG-Mounts Ausschau hält und diese kauft. Und hier versteh ich deine Aufregung nicht, er sucht das AH nach Sachen ab die ihn interessieren, und kauft diese, wo ist da das Problem? Wenn ich Sachen ins AH packe muss ich damit rechnen das jemand das Zeug kauft auch wenn er es nicht haben soll, dafür ises nen Auktionshaus. Wenn du jemanden das Mount verkaufen willst nutze die Handelsfunktion, ist der betreffende Spieler einer anderen Fraktion angehörig dann ist das sein/dein Problem und mit Verlusten muss gerechnet werden. Es gibt ja nun mal nen Grund warum Allianz und Horde nicht mit einander traden können bzw. Handel nur mit hohen Kosten und Risiko über das neutrale Ah möglich.


----------



## Virikas (14. April 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Spieler einfach ein zweites Addon geschrieben hat, dass Zeitbasiert
> /click NameDesButtons
> ausführt



Seit wann kann man mit der Ingame API zeitbasiert Dinge erledigen/anklicken?
AFAIK ist das nämlich nicht möglich.


----------



## zampata (16. April 2014)

Wieso nicht?

startest im Addon ne StopWatch

```
Stopwatch_StartCountdown(0, 15, 0) -- Sets the Timer on the Stop Watch
 Stopwatch_Play() -- Starts the Stop Watch
```

In deinem Addon überschreibst du die Finish Methode und fügst den Button Click ein


```
function Stopwatch_FinishCountdown()
	Stopwatch_Clear();
	Button:Click("button", LeftButton
end
```

http://wowprogramming.com/docs/widgets/Button/Click
http://www.wowwiki.com/API_Button_Click

Also es müsste sicher irgendwie gehen. Vielleicht nicht genau so; vielleicht auch nicht über Button:Click (keine Ahnung ob dort nur eigene Buttons angegeben werden können)
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand anders mehr. Ich wüßte jetzt keinen zwingenden Grund dass es nicht gehen soll.


----------



## Flachtyp (19. April 2014)

Also er war jetzt seit fast 2 Tagen nicht mehr on und das an nem Feiertag. Also entweder er hat auch nen Urlaubsbot oder es gibt noch ein bisschen Gerechtigkeit in der Welt und er wurde wirklich bestraft. Erstmal Di und Mi abwarten. 

Das Tauschen auf den besagten Servern scheint im Moment relativ sicher zu sein. Falls er wieder kommt gebe ich bescheid.


----------



## zampata (19. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Also entweder er hat auch nen Urlaubsbot oder es gibt noch ein bisschen Gerechtigkeit in der Welt und er wurde wirklich bestraft


ROFL. Mit dir kann man wirklich nicht Argumentieren. Das größte Argument für ein menschlichen Spieler (Urlaub, Feiertage, etc.)
wird von dir pervertiert nur, damit es in dein Dogma passt...

Ich zitier dir mal was


> Bei der Wasserprobe wurde das Opfer zunächst mit
> den Daumen an die gegenüberliegenden Zehen
> gebunden und in einen Fluss oder Teich getaucht.
> Schwamm der Körper, so war die Hexerei erwiesen,
> sank er, so galt die Angeklagte als unschuldig


Quelle


----------



## Flachtyp (21. April 2014)

Ich bin nur ein staunend Reisender in einer Welt die ich nicht geschaffen habe.


----------



## KilJael (21. April 2014)

Nein, offensichtlich bist du wie von zampata angedeutet ein Mensch der einfach nur gerne eine Hexenjagd veranstaltet und jeglichen Bitten doch Beweise oder der gleichen vorzubringen ausweicht oder sie ad absurdum treibt. So gesehen belästigst du einen Spieler nur weil dir seine Spielweise nicht passt indem du ihm des Betruges bezichtigst ohne Beweise und wenn die Person mal nicht online ist, weil sie vielleicht an einem FEIERTAG etwas mit der eigenen FAMILIE macht, fasst du das gleich als Bestätigung auf um deiner mehr als Schwachsinnigen Argumentation noch Gewicht zu verleihen.


----------



## Vamajizz (21. April 2014)

Ich finde du solltest diesen Spieler nicht sofort melden,immerhin hast du keinen handfesten Beweis dafür, das er einen Bot benutzt oder mehrere Accounts besitzt. Du kannst ihm ja auch sagen, dass er nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im AH rumzustehen hat, da seine Abzocke von dir mehr als offensichtlich nicht erwünscht ist. Sollte er dich irgendwie beleidigen oder dir sonst was an den Kopf werfen kannst du ihn ja wegen seines Verhaltens melden. Wer weiss wohin das führt?


----------



## Virikas (22. April 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Also es müsste sicher irgendwie gehen. Vielleicht nicht genau so; vielleicht auch nicht über Button:Click (keine Ahnung ob dort nur eigene Buttons angegeben werden können)
> Vielleicht weiß ja jemand anders mehr. Ich wüßte jetzt keinen zwingenden Grund dass es nicht gehen soll.



Genau das geht eben nicht.
Steht sogar in deinem verlinkten Beitrag von http://www.wowwiki.com/API_Button_Click -->


> This does not work on secure buttons.



Dazu gehören zum Beispiel alle Actionbarbuttons (ja sogar die die von Actionbaraddons erstellt werden!).
Blizzard hat da (glücklicherweise!) sehr rigoros alles was auch nur ansatzweise in Richtung Autocast geht blockiert.
Aber guter Versuch :-)


----------



## zampata (22. April 2014)

Virikas schrieb:


> Aber guter Versuch :-)


Wieso guter Versuch? Du sagtest dass es As Far As You Know nicht möglich ist. Ich meinte, dass es - As Far As I Know - möglich wäre und ich schreib wie ich mir es gedacht hätte.
Du schreibst dann, dass meine Idee nicht geht, weil die Auktions Buttons "secure" sind und dies auch für Addons gilt.

Ich will dir nicht inhaltlich widersprechen, vermutlich hast du Recht - dein Einwand ist ja auch begründet und belegt.
Ich will nur fragen , wieso "guter Versuch?". 

Genau so geht doch eine sinnvolle Unterhaltung. Es gibt Behauptungen, die Behauptungen werden mit Argumenten belegt und dann werden die Argumente sachlich geprüft und am Ende hat einer Recht.
Und in diesem Fall hast du Recht ;-)


Vielleicht steh ich auch grad nur massiv auf der Leitung.


----------



## Virikas (22. April 2014)

Guter Versuch bezog sich auf den programmatischen Ansatz und der Tatsache, dass du dich wirklich mit meinem Post auseinandergesetzt hast.
Der Ansatz für eine Automatisierung war daher -rein aus Sicht der Programmierung- her gut. 

Wenn es den ganzen "this action is consideres secure and can't be used" Kram nicht gäbe, wäre ich der erste der sich n Addon zur Automatisierung der kleinen nervigen Dinge des WoW Lebens schreibt. Wer schonmal hunderte Stacks Kräuter gemahlen oder Erze sondiert hat, weiß worauf ich hinaus will


----------



## Allyjaeger98 (23. April 2014)

Also mal ganz ehrlich ich habe keine Ahnung was die ganze Aufregung soll.
Niemand kann ihm unterstellen dass er einen Bot am laufen hat der die ganze Zeit das Auktionshaus scant. Es ist das Recht eines jeden Spielers die Waren im Auktionshaus zu erwerben, egal für welchen Preis. Und wenn einer meint er müsste Items über das neutrale AH fraktionsübergreifend tauschen und es dann zu solch einem Fall kommt dass es vorher weggeninjat wurde:



Spoiler



*PECH GEHABT*



Du kannst ihn zwar melden, aber glaube nicht dass das viel bringen würde, schließlich scheint er seine Accounts zu babysitten (selbst wenn es bots sind schaut er regelmäßig nach um auf Flüsternachrichten etc. zu antworten).

Natürlich ist sowas scheiße, aber machen kannst du dagegen nichts außer du loggst auf seine gegnerische Fraktion um und tötest ihn.


----------



## Flachtyp (27. April 2014)

Das scheint zu stimmen. Er hat nun offensichtlich den Char auf 90 gebootet OO. Auch geht er immer zwischen 22 und 00 Uhr off, was auch für einen vorsichtigen Typ stehen würde.
Also passt auf, es ist nun ein 90er. Aber was rede ich ^^. 
Ich habe ingame schon über 8 Fälle wo er superschnell ezwas gekauft haben soll, aber hier scheinen sich sowieso keine "Opfer" von ihm aufzuhalten. Deswegen bringt es offensichtlich auch nichts hier zu warnen.

Ich sage nur den Leuten von Frostwolf und Blackhand: Passt auf und guckt immer insbesondere bei Auktionator Kresky(den überraschend wenig Leute zu kennen scheinen) wer da inner Ecke sitzt.

ICH werde mich jetzt nicht mehr damit befassen. Wer durch ihn ein TCG-mount verliert(er sagt er "kauft" regelmäßig welche) ist selbst schuld.

Viel Glück ;-)


----------



## zampata (27. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Das scheint zu stimmen. Er hat nun offensichtlich den Char auf 90 gebootet


klar, ist nen ganz fiesser Bot. Der Hersteller, dieses Bottes "Blizzard Entertaiment" ist auch noch so frech
ihn für 60€ zu verkaufen - und nennt sich auch noch Character Boost.


----------



## KilJael (27. April 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Das scheint zu stimmen. Er hat nun offensichtlich den Char auf 90 gebootet OO. Auch geht er immer zwischen 22 und 00 Uhr off, was auch für einen vorsichtigen Typ stehen würde.
> Also passt auf, es ist nun ein 90er. Aber was rede ich ^^.
> Ich habe ingame schon über 8 Fälle wo er superschnell ezwas gekauft haben soll, aber hier scheinen sich sowieso keine "Opfer" von ihm aufzuhalten. Deswegen bringt es offensichtlich auch nichts hier zu warnen.
> 
> ...


Und schon wieder unterstellt du jemanden das er ein Betrüger ist ohne auch nur ansatzweise einen Beweis dafür erbringen zu können, hast du auch nur den kleinsten Beweis dafür das er nen Bot genutzt hat? Irgendeinen? Und Natürlich kann er "Superschnell" Mounts kaufen, er wählt einfach den Reiter "Reittiere" aus und sieht dort nur Mounts, aber Hauptsache du kannst weiterhin behaupten das er nen Cheater ist, wie hat Barlow mal gesagt? "Alle die besser sind als du, sind eh Arbeitslose Cheater und alle die schlechter sind ham ma voll keinen Plan".


----------



## zampata (13. Mai 2014)

und nur fürs Protokoll: Blizzards eigene App kann doch auf das neutrale AH zugreifen. Sehr wahrscheinlich gibt es also eine API dafür die man auch irgendwie anders verwenden könnte.


----------



## Antronium (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo.

Möglicherweise für die meisten von Euch eine "dumme" Frage, aber ich habe den Betrug noch nicht verstanden?! Was macht der Bot/Spieler da (wenn man mal voraussetzt, er würde da etwas Illegales tun)? 

Sorry, wenn es für Euch offensichtlich ist. Ich habe es noch nicht wirklich verstanden.

Danke!


----------



## zampata (14. Mai 2014)

Das wundert mich nicht, denn außer dem Thread Ersteller hat das so keiner wirklich verstanden.
Gut das könnte damit zusammen hängen, dass der TE nicht auf unsere Argumente eingeht sondern einfach (wie ein Prediger) seine Behauptungen runter betet.


Angeblich verwendet er einen Bot (was nach den Terms of Use nicht erlaubt wäre). Beweise dafür gibts keine, Indizien.. vielleicht.
Vom Thread Ersteller wird ja sogar eine Pause über Weihnachten als "Botbeweis" angebrahct, was halt völliger quatsch ist.

Ansonsten soll der Spieler noch andere "abzocken", weil er halt schneller ist. Wenn Spieler A über das Neutrale AH einen Gegenstand an Spieler B geben will
dann ist Spieler C halt schneller (da er wahlweise einen Bot oder ein Addon verwendet).  Betrug ist das nicht - nur in den Augen des TE -
weil das halt das Riskio ist dass man als Spieler eingeht wenn man das AH verwendet (um beispielsweise einen Gegenstand von der Horde zur Ally zu schaffen).

IMMOH ist das ganze eher Rufmord ;-)


----------



## Flachtyp (15. Mai 2014)

Wie sollte ICH als Spieler das denn auch beweisen können ?


----------



## Keashaa (15. Mai 2014)

Also, wer heutzutage in Zeiten von accountweiten Pet Battles noch den "Goldhandelweg" neutrales AH geht, ist selber schuld.


----------



## Antronium (15. Mai 2014)

Okay, verstanden. Danke 

Den Verdacht kann man letztlich nur an die "Sheriffs" im Spiel melden. Die können das dann prüfen/weiterleiten und ggf. reagieren. Als Spieler hat man da natürlich wenig Chancen etwas zu beweisen.

Der Fall an sich ist damit im Grunde dann ja auch schon erledigt 

Mich wundert grad nur noch, das man hier im Forum Spieler überhaupt namentlich "anprangern" darf (ob nun gerechtfertigt oder nicht)?! Ich meine, wenn es nicht stimmt, dann ist es ja tatsächlich sehr unschön, wenn ein Char/Spieler durch solche oder andere Thesen verunglimpft wird?!


----------

